# Early Season Hunt with the Go Pro



## MnGooseHunter5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Our goose hunting video from this morning. Tough hunt with all the geese coming in one flock. 



Had the go pro mounted on the back of a full body decoy maybe 5-10 feet behind the blinds.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice video! Any yolk on the beaks? :wink:


----------



## MnGooseHunter5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha no there wasn't! Wish we coulda dropped a few more though! We're excited for the september season!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

You were hunting 50 birds huh? Interesting decision early season haha probably should've waited for the rest to land


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Those were some far shots...


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> You were hunting 50 birds huh? Interesting decision early season haha probably should've waited for the rest to land


Why is it an interesting that they hunted 50 birds? U wait for the geese to land before you shoot them?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Boy everyone's a critic and probably a black hoodie wearing pro staffer.. Actually with a go pro even 5 yard shots look like 50 yarders. I know I own one. It's a season to get rid of geese wether they were killed at 5 yards or 50. The end product is the same. Again great video and keep after them.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Calm down man we are all on the same side here I was just saying those were some far shots...


----------



## MnGooseHunter5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its southwest minnesota in august. We don't exactly have thousands of geese flying around right now haha. The shots were alot closer than the video makes them look. Also there was something the geese didn't like as they were coming into the spread because they flared off which is why the shot got called. Otherwise we would've got skunked. The pair was a very far shot though, ill agree with you on that one.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice Job MGH5.

I will second (or is it third?) that you can't judge distance watching video shot with a GoPro. 10 yards looks like 100 on it. It has a wide angle, or fish eye lense, and if you know anything about photography or shooting video, it can make objects appear further, in some cases much further, than they actually are.

I guess I should be getting my crap together for September. I hope it cools down quick... :thumb:


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just funny how people wake up early to shoot 10 birds early season. Educating the rest of the flock. And yes it was funny how they didn't wait for the rest to land. Shot 4 birds with 4 guys out of the group. Glasses or be more patient :withstupid:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> Just funny how people wake up early to shoot 10 birds early season. Educating the rest of the flock. And yes it was funny how they didn't wait for the rest to land. Shot 4 birds with 4 guys out of the group. Glasses or be more patient :withstupid:


Would it make better sense if it was late season and they only shot 9? Funny how when a tornado of snows is coming into a spread and they only drop 10 and 5000 fly off. Talk about educating birds. But you don't ride some guys butt for that.

You guys have been watching too many hunting videos about educating birds. Go out and shoot some birds instead of critiquing everyone else's hunt. There's a million ways to shoot a goose.


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya exactly, I thought the goose population is crazy high? And then you go tell someone he is educating 30 birds big whoop go shoot your small flocks of geese and let the rest of us bang away at the flocks of 35-100 and we will see who shoots more birds!


----------

